# Alfred's Cottage, March 2014 (Pic heavy)



## Stealthstar79 (Mar 29, 2014)

I have been lucky enough to spend the past week in Norfolk and what a place it's been for derelict buildings. Churches, cottages and farms, almost everywhere you look. 
On the way home yesterday outside of Kings Lyn we stopped here..

Alfred's cottage..

some people may recognise this, I don't know the story behind this derelict cottage but I did get told a story as I walked around the dilapidated rooms. From the elderly aids and incontinence products it seems that Alfred may have looked after his elderly mother, her bedroom like most rooms a real mess but on looking in her chest of drawers her underwear was still neatly folded up ready for use. Christmas cards addressed to Grandma lay on a table.
Alfred's bedroom had many medical aids too, inhalers and tablets, but the most obvious problem was that Alfred liked a drink, the cottage was full of empty bottles of whisky. 

I felt very sad walking around this cottage, wondering if Alfred had got lonely and dealing with the grief of his mother, had turned to drink to dull the pain. 
If anyone knows the real story behind Alfred's cottage please let me know, as this is just my thoughts on what the cottage had shown


----------



## tumble112 (Mar 29, 2014)

Fabulous report, well thought out and taken pictures give those of us who for one reason or another will never be able to visit here a real "guided tour" of the house. So many pieces of peoples lives left behind, the last picture is very appropriate at this time of year as well.


----------



## flyboys90 (Mar 29, 2014)

That been a nice looking cottage,must have hard towards the end! thanks for sharing.


----------



## flyboys90 (Mar 29, 2014)

Sorry my mistake


----------



## LittleOz (Mar 29, 2014)

A sad story from what must have once been a very pretty cottage, beautifully shot. Thanks for the share.


----------



## Mikeymutt (Mar 29, 2014)

Great pictures and great report.how can I have not seen this living in norfolk


----------



## urban phantom (Mar 29, 2014)

Very nice set looks a good location thanks for sharing


----------



## mockingbird (Mar 29, 2014)

nice close ups


----------



## cheesecrisps (Mar 29, 2014)

great place lots of good pictures, odd place for a cooker great fire hazard there, enjoyed this a lot thanks.


----------



## cunningplan (Mar 29, 2014)

your photos are brilliant, what a place you found thanks for posting


----------



## Mars Lander (Mar 29, 2014)

brilliant study of clutter, really fabulous angles on your photographs, thanks for sharing


----------



## Kezz44 (Mar 29, 2014)

Im loving this, great pics! Must get over there soon as its local! Norfolks full of surprises! Good to hear it was worth the trip over here! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## skankypants (Mar 29, 2014)

Top notch!


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Mar 29, 2014)

Thanks everyone for the kind comments!


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Mar 30, 2014)

cheesecrisps;284195 odd place for a cooker great fire hazard there said:


> No not really. A very common occurrence when the back scullery with the coal range was abandoned and a then very desirable "living kitchen' produced, from either the dinning room or sitting room. These were the dinning kitchens of my youth and a search in the old statistics will show that fires were not that prevalent in these rooms - quite a different story from a few years later when DIY modernised the back scullery into the must have kitchen, complete with polystyrene tiled ceilings and matchboard panelled walls. The stats show many a small chip pan fire leading to complete destruction.


----------



## The Wombat (Mar 31, 2014)

That is a most excellent report, cant believe how much is left there
very crisp photos too


----------



## Judderman62 (Apr 6, 2014)

cracking report and pics. There's some top drawer residential stuff being posted at the moment - my fave type of explore


----------



## mrtoby (Apr 7, 2014)

loving this one, well done.


----------



## Lucky Pants (Apr 7, 2014)

Nice find and shots, sound like this one got to you i too would like more info on Alfred .


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Apr 7, 2014)

Very sadly there is another take on Alfred and this property, which when compared with facts from similar cases over the years is the more likely one. A sickly and nervous first child, increasingly over protected by a mother who became more and more possessive as he approached teenage, this at the expense of giving proper and similar attention to his younger sister. Sister leaves home for a married life of her own and bachelor Alfred is left trapped looking after an ageing mother. The mother was very fond of always stating how she must be looked after by him - because she nursed him so much when he was ill, so he turned to drink whilst she was still alive to dull his tedious and unendingly dull life. A hopeless alcoholic when she died, he basically faded away in the old family home that had trapped him all those years - with the odd card from his sister.

If you think this is fantasy, just remember life was very different 40/50 odd years ago. Sadly the proof is the fact that I am acquainted with three, sober, 'Alfreds' who live in this immediate area. All in their late 80's, early 90's, they all looked after ageing mothers an still live in the old family home they were born in. When it comes to flying the nest, the female child is certainly the more stronger and determined in my opinion.


----------

